# [Solved] IPv6 at boot

## Bail0ng

Hi community,

I'm running a gentoo server with IPv4/6 dualstack and at boot, only ipv4 works. Right after booting the server:

```

hetzner ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 5.9.65.135  netmask 255.255.255.224  broadcast 5.9.65.159

        inet6 fe80::ca60:ff:febe:41dd  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:60:00:be:41:dd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 122  bytes 14359 (14.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 4  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 115  bytes 16190 (15.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

hetzner ~ # dmesg | grep eth0

[    7.821911] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8168f/8111f at 0xffffc90014798000, c8:60:00:be:41:dd, XID 08000880 IRQ 43

[    7.821913] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   11.114923] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw (-2)

[   11.132261] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[   11.132292] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[   12.958040] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   14.184998] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up

[   14.185003] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

Restarting eth0 brings IPv6 up:

```

hetzner ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping libvirtd ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   5.9.65.135/27 ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   2a01:4f8:161:7088::2/64 ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 5.9.65.129 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     default via fe80::1 ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

hetzner ~ #  * Mounting network filesystems ...

 * Starting libvirtd ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

hetzner ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 5.9.65.135  netmask 255.255.255.224  broadcast 5.9.65.159

        inet6 fe80::ca60:ff:febe:41dd  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a01:4f8:161:7088::2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether c8:60:00:be:41:dd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 230  bytes 22631 (22.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 11  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 203  bytes 25893 (25.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 10  bytes 1512 (1.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 10  bytes 1512 (1.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

hetzner ~ #

```

```

hetzner ~ # dmesg | grep eth0

[  298.223951] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[  298.223973] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[  298.223985] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  301.236075] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up

[  301.236079] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

Network configuration is:

```

hetzner ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules="iproute2"

config_eth0="

        5.9.65.135/27

        2a01:4f8:161:7088::2/64

        "

routes_eth0="

        default via 5.9.65.129

        default via fe80::1

        "

dns_servers_eth0="

        213.133.98.98

        213.133.99.99

        213.133.100.100

        2a01:4f8:0:a0a1::add:1010

        2a01:4f8:0:a102::add:9999

        2a01:4f8:0:a111::add:9898

        "

```

Any idea how to get ipv6 working without restarting eth0?Last edited by Bail0ng on Thu Sep 05, 2013 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hdcg

Hi,

if I remember correctly I had some IPV6 related warnings/errors during boot as well, due to the fact that the IPV6 module was not yet loaded at this point in time. I solved this by not compiling IPV6 as module.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## Bail0ng

Awesome, thanks a lot, that solved my problem.

----------

